# sbf and a netbook?



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

OK my computer died that I used to sbf my phone with . Someone gave me a netbook that runs Windows 7. When I tried to sbf my phone using rsd lite the program never recognized my device . I have been doing some reading and it's kind of confusing. Any help would be appreciated .

Gregg


----------



## Ryanm (Jul 9, 2011)

You need to install the correct drivers from moto's website. Good luck


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a netbook but I dumped win 7. I have Ubuntu and its super easy, no rsd light, just install the moto drivers and the terminal program found here on rootz. Super easy just follow the directions. If you want to try Ubuntu it can boot off a thumb drive.


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

No drivers needed in linux


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

People still use Windows?


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

crewchief41 said:


> People still use Windows?


Only when they are free!


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

thebust said:


> No drivers needed in linux


Mixed my computers up correct.. that why I love my netbook


----------

